# 10oz Valspar glow-in-the-dark paint $3.99 @ Michaels



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Was at my local Michaels today and noticed that most of their Valspar spray paints were all on clearance for $3.99.


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

They also have the "granite" rock look type paint on sale.. I picked some up Saturday.
It's perfect for DIY tombstones.


----------



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

will that glow in the dark paint work well under blacklight?


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

yes the G-I-D paint does work well under black lights


----------

